

Show HN: I made a physics-based Windows Phone 8 Game – Happy Birds - Jusarg
http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/happy-birds/f99c6c82-3a93-4331-897a-ea1b68399f8c

======
Jusarg
I'm a big fan of HN (I don't post much though) but I just wanted to show off
my new WP8 game, cheers!

